# Tips on Choosing the Right Golf Club



## hajarwan (Mar 17, 2011)

There are several approaches if you are fairly new to golf:


1) You need to talk to the pro you’re having lessons with. A qualified pro should be able to point you in the right direction as to what golf clubs will suit your game. Once you're armed with that basic information, visit a reliable and trustworthy golf store where the staff will be able to find the best golf clubs for you.


2) You should read the many excellent articles or pick up some golf magazines and reviews on the net from trusted sources like Golf Digest. Most golf magazines will rate equipment not only on quality, but also take into account what the target market is for those clubs. The benefit of reading a lot about clubs is that you will learn the theory behind various aspects of club design; the downside is that you may overload yourself with too much information and get confused.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Not to put the big pro shops down, or the various magazines that provide information, but it's my opinion that golfers could do them selves a lot of good if they were to use a private club fitter/maker. Most of these people who are in business for themselves have to be very good at what they do to stay in business. They also do not "get paid" to sell a golfer a particular manufacturer's club, or "get paid" to write something good about their advertisers' equipment.

A private club fitter/maker success depends on word of mouth and how good they are in their chosen craft. Now there is problem finding these people, since they are few, and far between. Anyone interested can just google "professional club maker society" to see if there is an independent club fitter in their area.

My club fitter works out of his home, and club fitting is a hobby of his. His real job is in the medical profession. He has all the electronic stuff to video tape swings, and also uses a launch monitor. He is very keen on keeping all his swing/impact testing equipment in properly adjusted working order. He makes clubs for his customers using quality components, after properly fitting them for said clubs. He is not above building a set of clubs for a golfer with more than one shaft flex with in the set. He will fit a customer with a 5, or 6 iron for free. He then lets the customer use this club for a period of time to see how it works out. He will even play 9, or 18 holes with a customer to get a better feel for their game if need be. Once both he, and the customer are satisfied with what is needed, he builds them a set of clubs. One of his favorite tricks is to let a customer use 2 iron to see how well they can actually swing a club. He can deliver a quality set of properly fitted clubs to a customer for about 30%-40% less than a regular pro shop can.

In my case, he provides me with specs for my irons which I purchase from another vendor, and he builds my metal woods from components. When I play well it's because of his work, and my swing. When I play poorly it's only because of my swing. :thumbsup:


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Advice*

Good advice guys,

I agree with 'FrogsHair' with always making sure you get the clubs fitted specifically for your body. A lot of golfers still play with clubs that are too short or long for them. This impacts their golf shots more than what they realise. 

Getting fitted for golf clubs doesn't take long at all and is well worth the effort.

Cheers


----------



## rtiwari (Mar 21, 2011)

WOW! I wish I also have similar professional in India. Here in my country it is all brand sell at Pro shops.I havent yet bought the clubs, but soon my coach is going to guide me on buying the clubs.


----------



## harrison1 (Oct 29, 2010)

great advice


----------



## Martina21 (Apr 21, 2011)

The criteria for choosing a good driver golf club depends on your skill level. If you are a beginner, your preferences may vary with that of an experienced player. Beginners will benefit from a driver with a large head, while others have been tested with several years of practicing the sport can go to the titanium head. Its controller may be one of his first golf-related investments, so it is essential that you choose the right one. You can read reviews of different brands of golf club drivers to know that most people have to say and can help you choose one that suits you.


Golf mode


----------



## sameer (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with Martina. I too think that the beginner will have benefit over others from a driver.


----------



## martinjack (Sep 8, 2011)

If you are new to golf chances are you will not want to spend much money on golf clubs beginning.Good education will do much more to your game the most expensive type of clubs available.


----------

